# Depressed Fish Are Not a Myth



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/16/science/depressed-fish.html?smid=fb-share

Treat our fishy friends with respect, ladies and gents, and keep them as happy and stimulated as you would a dog, cat, or child. They have feelings as well, as science has now proven.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes, it's always good to take your livestock seriously. :fish10:

Have you ever dealt with a depressed fish, by any chance?

-Kamran


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

SantaMonicaHelp said:


> Have you ever dealt with a depressed fish, by any chance?


Yes, my best friend and his girlfriend (now wife) had a betta bowl and weren't good on water changes, so the betta nearly died. Found them a 5 gallon full setup on Craigslist for $40 and now he's a happy healthy little dude.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice one.  I'm glad you stepped in before it was too late.

-Kamran


----------

